
As coronavirus spreads, UC Berkeley suspends in-person instruction - lawrenceyan
https://news.berkeley.edu/2020/03/09/as-coronavirus-spreads-uc-berkeley-suspends-in-person-instruction/
======
dang
In terms of HN discussion, this is the same story as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22539789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22539789),
so it'd be best to post this link in the comments there.

